# Countdown to State



## Deeznuts (Feb 25, 2004)

For those who don't know i'm a high school powerlifter. I compete in the 114 weight class. Staying down at this weight while getting stronger is tough to say the least. This journal will document my training and nutrition as I prepare for the State Powerlifting Meet (March 27th). So far this season I have been to three meets - stealing first place at all of them. I am first in my region, but fifth in state, so i'm going to have to kick things up a little if I want to bring home the championship. My next meet is on March 6th - the Regional meet. It looks like I should win this but a DQ would mean not going to state. Anyways, enough talk, here's my log for the day:

February 25th 2004

Hrs. of Sleep: 9
Weigh in: 117 (pretty good for a week and half out from regionals)
Workout: Deadlifts today *cringes*
Diet: I was pretty good, aside from being starved after dinner and binging on a few peanut butter crackers - I regret it already 

Details -

Nutrition:
630AM
1/2 Cup Fiber One
3 Boiled Egg Whites
830AM
1 Pnt. Butter Fold-over (7 carb bread!)
1130AM
Subway Atkins Wrap
130PM
1 Scoop of 100% Whey Protein
1 Scoop of Swole V2
430PM
1 Scoop of 100% Whey Protein
1 1/2 Scoops of Swole V2
1 tbsp. Peanut Butter (God I love this stuff!)
8 oz. of Milk (couldn't resist)
700PM
12 oz. Baked Fish
1 Serving of Steamed Asspiragus
...and I was forced to cheat with the pnt. butter crackers as mentioned above . Overall I was pretty good today.

Workout:
Deadlift
2x8 (Warm-up)
3x5 (70%)
3x3 (80%) 
Good Mornings
3x10 - Deadlift whooped my ass today; knees hurting pretty bad.

Pills taken (this will remain constant throughout this journal):

AM - ZMA, Flax Seed Oil, Vitamin C, Centrium Performance, Hydroxycut
Noon - ZMA, Hydroxycut
PM - ZMA, Flax Seed Oil, Calcium, Hydroxycut


----------



## Monolith (Feb 25, 2004)

Ah... neat.  Powerlifters journals are always fun to watch. 

What kinda weights you puttin up??


----------



## Deeznuts (Feb 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Ah... neat.  Powerlifters journals are always fun to watch.
> 
> What kinda weights you puttin up??


@ My Last Meet

Squat: 315
Bench: 200
Deadlift: 360

I had about another 70 pds. in me, but the judges were bein bitches. lol


----------



## Deeznuts (Feb 26, 2004)

I took some ephedra today because I didn't get as much sleep as I needed. Really boosted my energy. My weight's too low for this far out from my next week so i'm not going to diet real hard tommorow. 

February 26th 2004

Hrs. of Sleep: 6
Weigh in: 115.5
Workout: Squat, Hams, Bench, Tris
Diet:I was really good today. No cheating at all.
Details -

Nutrition:
630AM
1/2 Cup Fiber One
3 Boiled Egg Whites
830AM
1 Pnt. Butter Fold-over (7 carb bread!)
1130AM
1 Low Carb Sandwich
1 Spinach Salad
2 Boiled Egg Whites
130PM
1 Grilled Chicken Breast
1 Scoop of Swole V2
430PM
1 Scoop of 100% Whey Protein
1 1/2 Scoops of Swole V2
1 1/2 tbsp. Peanut Butter 
8 oz. of Milk 
700PM
Large Salad w/ sliced Chicken 

Workout:
Squat
2x8 (Warmup Low Weight)
3x5 (Bottom Squats Medium Weight)
3x3 (Regular Squats Heavy Weight)
Leg Curls
2x8 (Warmup Low Weight)
3x6 (Workout Heavy Weight)
Leg Press
3x6
1xto failure (extra weight - only got 4 reps)
Bench Press
2x8 (Warmup Low Weight)
3x5 (Pause Bench Medium Weight)
3x3 (Regular Bench Heavy Weight)
Tricep Extensions
3x6 (Heavy as I could handle)
Skull Crushers
3x6


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 26, 2004)

Deeznuts,

Good luck !  How tall are you ? how old ? just curious ?


----------



## Deeznuts (Feb 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gwcaton *_
> Deeznuts,
> 
> Good luck !  How tall are you ? how old ? just curious ?



Thanks man  

I'm 5'5 and 17 years old.


----------



## Deeznuts (Feb 27, 2004)

Don't know just how much time i'll have tonight so i'm going to update today's journal throughout the day. Today is a "cheat" day of sorts on my diet. I won't just binge and eat junk food, but I won't go by my strict 1 small healthy meal every two hours with a bare minium of carbs either. I was way ahead of schedule on getting my weight down. I want to weight a little more when I hit the gym for the hardest workout tommorow. Today should do it.

February 27th 2004

Hrs. of Sleep: 7 1/2
Weigh in: 
Workout: Deadlift, Lowerback
Diet: Off Day
Details -

Nutrition:
600AM
1 1/2 Special K Cereal
700AM
1 100% Whey Protein Shake
8 oz. Milk
900AM
Sausage Biscuit
1130AM
2 Fajitas
1/2 Cup Baked Beans
1/2 Cup Apple Sauce
130PM
1 Serving of Swole V.2
500PM
1 Serving of 100% Whey Protein
1 Serving of Swole V.2
1 tbsp. of pnt. butter

Workout:
Today's workout sucked! My legs are extremely sore so I had to call it quits early
Deadlift
2x8 (Light Weight)
2x5 (Medium Weight)
2x3 (Heavy Weight)

Pussy workout huh? lol I'll give my quads/hams a rest before hitting them again Monday. They ACHE right now.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Deeznuts *_
> @ My Last Meet
> 
> Squat: 315
> ...




Man at 114lbs those are great lifts!!  Keep up the good work!

I am definetly going to be following your journal


----------



## Deeznuts (Feb 27, 2004)

Thanks P-Funk.  I hope to keep things interesting.


----------



## Deeznuts (Feb 28, 2004)

We aren't going to discuss what all I ate past 5PM yesterday, just assume I took advantage of my day off.   But, today we're back on track. Back on the diet, and there will be no slacking on today's workout.

February 28th 2004

Hrs. of Sleep: 8 1/2
Weigh in: no scale available today
Workout: Shoulders, Biceps, Lats - Calves/Abs if time
Diet: Going to be SUPER good today
Details -

Nutrition:
1100AM
2 Pieces of Low Carb Toast
3 Egg Whites (Scrambled)
1 Serving of 100% Whey Protein
8 oz. Milk
3 Hydroxycut
1200PM
1 Serving of Swole V.2
300PM
1 Serving of 100% Whey Protein
8 oz. Milk
2 tbsp. Peanut Butter
430PM
1 Serving of Swole V2 Creatine
2 Boiled Egg Whites
1 Sm. Spinach Salad w/ Basalmic Vinegar
3 Hydroxycut
700PM
6 oz. Steak
2 Cups Iceberg lettuce
1 tbsp. Blue Cheese Dressing
3 Hydroxycut


----------



## Deeznuts (Feb 28, 2004)

Making a seperate post for today's workout just cause it was hella hardcore. I had tons of energy and felt great.  

Workout:

SHOULDERS/DELTS
Incline Barbell Press
3x6 (Increasing Weight)
Machine Shrugs
4x10 (Increasing Weight)
Upright Rows
3x6 (Increasing Weight)
Shoulder Press 
4x6 (Increasing Weight)
Rear Delt Dumbell Raises
3x6

LATS
Low Pulley Rows
3x6 (Increasing Weights)
Wide Grip Lat Pulls
3x6
Wide Grip Behind-the-Neck Lat Pulls
3x6
Pull Ups
3xto failure (15-12-10)

BICEPS
Wide-Grip Standing Barbell Curls
3x10
Seated EZ Bar Preacher Curls
3x6 (Burn out on way down)
Cable Hammer Curls
3x6

ABS
Hanging Leg Raises
3x25


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 28, 2004)

Just out of curiosity, do you plan on staying a powerlifter after high school? At the same weight class? Or do you think you might just let yourself bulk?

You are very strong!


----------



## Deeznuts (Feb 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Just out of curiosity, do you plan on staying a powerlifter after high school? At the same weight class? Or do you think you might just let yourself bulk?
> 
> You are very strong!



I don't know body building's my original passion. And it sucks having to stay in a weight class all the time (my body's not naturally 114.5). Im for sure doing a bulk this summer and competing in a higher weightclass next season. As long as i'm getting stronger and bigger i'll have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Deeznuts (Feb 29, 2004)

Off day today. I need it too. My delts and biceps are sore as hell. Great workouts always have their consequences. I'm curious about my weight right now and can't wait to weigh in Monday. This coming up week I will only workout real easy on Monday and Tuesday. Wed-Fri I will take off and let my body fully rest aside from necessary cardio so I can come in at the meet Saturday 100%. I'm totally ready.

February 29th 2004

Hrs. of Sleep: 7
Weigh in: no scale available today
Workout: rest
Diet: same ole' thing 
Details -

Off day today. I need it too. My delts and biceps are sore as hell. Great workouts always have their consequences. I'm curious about my weight right now and can't wait to weigh in Monday. This coming up week I will only workout real easy on Monday and Tuesday. Wed-Fri I will take off and let my body fully rest aside from necessary cardio so I can come in at the meet Saturday 100%. I'm totally ready.

Nutrition:

1000AM
1 Cup Coffee
3 Hydroxycut
1200AM
1 Homeade Tuna Melt: (20 g carbs)
	2 Pieces Low Carb Bread (Toasted)
	2 Slices Pepperjack Cheese
	1/2 Cup Lettuce
	1 Can Tuna	
	1 tbsp. Mayo Light
	1 tbsp. Mustard
	5-10 Jalapeno Slices
	(Mix tuna, mayo, mustard, jalapenos together)
	Place under broiler until cheese is melted
200PM
1 Serving of 100% Whey Protein
8 oz. Milk
1 Serving of Swole V2
300PM
3 Hydroxycut
400PM
3 Egg Whites (Scrambeled)
2 Cups Lettuce w/Basalmic Vinegar
500PM
1 Taco -- way tooo tempting!
600PM
3 Hydroxycut
700PM
2 Slices Turkey
1 Cup Nuts
1 Lg. Salad


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 1, 2004)

Went easy on today's workout. Weigh in pretty good

March 1st, 2004

Hrs. of Sleep: 8 1/2
Weigh in: 115.5
Workout: Squat, Quads, Bench, Pecs
Diet: perfect today
Details -

Nutrition:
700AM
1/2 Cup Fiber One
1 Serving of 100% Whey Protein
1 Serving of Swole V2
8 oz. Milk
900AM
1 Pnt. Butter Fold Over
1130AM
1 Large Low Carb Sandwich
2 Cups Salad
1 Sm. Tomato
400PM
2 tbsps. of pnt. butter
1 Can of White Chicken Breast
1 tbsp. Mustard
800PM
1 Subway Sandwich (too late I know )
1 Atkins Shake

Workout:
Squat
3x6 (Increasing Weight Greatly)
Leg Extensions
4x6 (Increasing Weight)
Bench
3x5 (Pause - Light)
3x3 (Regular - Heavy) Did this easy today! Think i'm finally over my plateau
Dumbell Flyes
3x6


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 2, 2004)

Still early in the morning so I can't really tell you how today's gunna go. I had a bag of popcorn at the movies last night (saw the passion of christ) I think i'll take a yellowsub before school to ensure my body's burning the necessary amount of fat.  

March 2nd, 2004

Hrs. of Sleep: 8
Weigh in: 115
Workout: sick
Diet: MUST be good
Details -

Nutrition:
600AM
1/2 Cup Fiber One
1/2 Cup Special (I was so tired I didn't even notice I did this! Too many carbs!)
1 Cup Coffee
700AM
1 Cup Coffee
1 Scoop of 100% Whey Protein (Put this in coffee - not bad)
3 Hydroxycut
900AM
1 Pnt. Butter Fold-over
1100AM
1 Low Carb Sandwich
2 Cups Salad w/ Basalmic Vinegar
3 Hydroxycut
400PM
1 Serving of Swole V2
2 tbsp. Peanut Butter
500PM
1 8 oz. Diet Pepsi
1 Scoop of 100% Whey Protein
700PM
1 Lg. Salad
1 Cup Grilled Chicken


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 2, 2004)

*Prepairing to Bulk*

Only three weeks left of the competition season, and i'm ready for a bulk. During the next month i'll be hard at work on a new nutritional strategy to pack on the most muscle possible in the 5 mos. I have to bulk. I'll also begin to plan a new and improved workout. This workout will most likely be a 4 day split. I'd love advice from anyone, as this will be my first ever bulking cycle, on what exactly to do. So i'd truly appreciate any advice on diet or proper supps. in order to bulk.

P.S.

Due to my age I will not be doing any kind of PH's or steroids so please leave those out of the suggestion box.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 2, 2004)

My supps when I bulk:

whey
creatine
food
food
food


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> My supps when I bulk:
> 
> whey
> ...



Love the suggestions  Can't wait to not half starve myself.


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 2, 2004)

*Strept Throat*

As I went threw the day I started feeling worse and worse. By 330 (my usual workout time) I could barely open my mouth my throat was so sore and I obviously had a fever. I went into workout and explained to the coach my situation and was told to rest for the rest of the week for Saturday. I went to the doctor and it turns out I have strept throat. I'll be taking anti biotics and pain killers trying to fight this thing off before Sat. - this really isn't good though.


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 3, 2004)

Hey everyone. It's late for a posting because i've slept in  I took today off school in order to rest up and get myself back to 100% for Saturday. I hope it works. When I weigh in today I might try to get a few sets of deadlifts in if Coach isn't looking.

Also, have you ever wondered what a 114 pound powerlifter/aspiring bodybuilder looks like? Wonder no more! I just got a digital camera so pics will be up soon. Till then, here's a pic of me with the gold medal from my first meet:

http://www.ntxe-news.com/artman/uploads/adam_deas_001.jpg

Not a very good pic, I had just woken up. Was about a month and a half ago! And my shoulders look small in this pic do to the pose so please don't say anything! lol I'll post better, posing, picutres next week.

March 3rd, 2004

Hrs. of Sleep: 10
Weigh in: 
Workout: none - off till saturday
Diet: same ole, sam ole
Details -

Nutrition:
1000AM
1/2 Cup Fiber One 
1 Cup Coffee
3 Hydroxycut 
1100AM
1 1/2 Scoops of 100% Whey Protein
10 oz. Milk
1200PM
2 Pieces Low Carb Bread
2 Slices Pepperjack Cheese (2 g carbs each)
1 Can of Chicken Breast
2 tbsp. Light Ranch
1 tsp. Tabasco Sauce
6 Jalapeno slices
3 Hydroxycut
300PM
2 tbsp. Peanut Butter
2 Crackers
500PM
1 100% Whey Protein Shake
8 oz. Milk
700PM
1 Cup Chicken
2 Cups Grilled Shrimp
2 Sm. Heads Brocolli
800PM
1/4 Cup Peanuts


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 4, 2004)

2 days out from regional meet. Starting to think about my lifts more and more. I'm kinda worrying about taking all this tiem off to rest. Feeling much better now that i'm on some antibiotics. Weighed in at 114 yesterday too. (Can't edit my post now)

March 4th, 2004

Hrs. of Sleep: 8 1/2
Weigh in: 
Workout: none - off till saturday
Diet: same
Details -

Nutrition:
700AM
1/2 Cup Fiber One 
1 Cup Coffee
3 Hydroxycut 
900AM
1 Pnt. Butter Fold-Over
1 Serving Swole V2
1100AM
2 Pieces Low Carb Bread
2 Slices Pepperjack Cheese (2 g carbs each)
2 Slices Turkey Breast
1 tbsp. Mustard
1/2 Cup Lettuce
Sm. Salad
1/2 Small Tomato
330PM
1 Serving 100% Whey Protein
1 Slice Cheese
8 oz Milk
2 tbsp. Peanut Butter
530PM
1 Serving Swole V2


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 4, 2004)

*24 Hours till Weigh in!*

The regional and state level meets are different from regular competitions. The weigh in is the night before. So at three o clock tommorow i'll leave to the host of the meet and weigh in. Because of this, I don't know if i'll make any actual posts to after the meet Saturday morning. I'll try to get on tommorow and post my diet/weight/how im feeling. It'll be slim pickins tommorow until weigh in though. After that we ARE going to Golden Corral so im expecting to grub ultra hard there.   Maybe weigh about 120 in the morning lol


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 5, 2004)

*Yeah Buddy!*

10 hrs till weigh in.
25 hrs till I lift.

Gettin kinda nervous...here was my first meal for today. It will be my biggest to kinda jumpstart my metabolism, but I won't be having much until after weigh in.  I know I don't usually list my sups for the day but we're near competition so i'm not going to be taking anything in regular amounts or at regular times.

630AM
1/2 Cup Fiber One
1 Scoop 100% Whey Protein
1 Cup Coffee
1 ZMA
1 Flax Seed Oil
1 Yellowsub (www.yellowsubs.com)


----------



## P-funk (Mar 5, 2004)

Good luck bro!!!!!   be strong!


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 6, 2004)

*GOING TO STATE BABY!!*

I got to the meet overconfident if anything. I was going to be the regional champion. Squat started - I opened with 300. Easy weight I racked the bar and smiled until I saw the three red lights. My coach called me up an inch below parallel so no way did I scratch. Coach pulled me aside and said that the judges were being pricks so he'd have to call me any lower. 2nd attempt 300. Easy. Three more red lights two inches below parallel this time. I could tell my coach was about to choke the judge. It was time for my third attempt. I felt my stomach begin to cringe. Two guys in front of me scratched their third attempts and were disquallified. I told my coach to call me butt-to-the-floor. I wanted to be picking splinters out of my ass. So he did and finally I got my lift. Bench was easy - all three lifts were successfull. I got my first deadlift easy - double hitched on the last. It all came to this last lift. I had already blown first with the missed squat but I had to get second in order to go to state. No way had I come this far, trained this hard, practically starved myself day in and day out to blow it on this last lift. No way. I gave it all I had and screamed my lungs out as I pulled up my last deadlift - giving me second place!

State is March 27th in Houston. I'm taking a couple days off dieting and working out. I'll update my journal then.

My lifts for today:

Squat: 300
Bench: 215
Deadlift: 360


----------



## P-funk (Mar 6, 2004)

Man, that is fucking awsome!!!  Way to go!!

That sucks that the judges were being hard on your squat depth.  Numbers look good!!


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 10, 2004)

Just so everyone knows i'm trying my best to follow my diet and workout.

I just found out my g/f of over a year has been cheating on me with my best friend so i'm not real motivated to post in here right now..in fact i'm just really depressed so I can't gurantee how long it's going to be before an actual post.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 10, 2004)

ALRIGHT !!!!!! Way to go !!!!


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 15, 2004)

After an insane spring break (don't worry, I worked out). I'm ready to get back in action. Today I will once again begin my diet, and a new, tougher workout. Stay tuned!

March 15th, 2004

Time till State: 12 days
Hrs. of Sleep: 6 (yawn)
Weigh in: 115.5
Workout: Deadlift, Lowerback
Diet: hardcore, baby!
Details -

Nutrition:
500AM
1/2 Cup Fiber One
1 Cup Coffee
600AM
1 Serving 100% Whey Protein
8 oz. Milk
700AM
1 Serving Swole V2
1100AM (forgot midmorning meal today!)
1 Cup Peaches
1 Scoop BBQ
1/2 Cup Vegetable Soup
300PM (forgot post lunch meal as well!)
1 tsp. Peanut Butter
500PM
1 Serving 100% Whey Protein
1 tbsp. Peanut Butter

Workout:
Deadlift
3x5 (70%)
3x3 (85%)
Good-Mornings
3x6


----------



## P-funk (Mar 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Deeznuts *_
> Just so everyone knows i'm trying my best to follow my diet and workout.
> 
> I just found out my g/f of over a year has been cheating on me with my best friend so i'm not real motivated to post in here right now..in fact i'm just really depressed so I can't gurantee how long it's going to be before an actual post.




Oh I have had similiar things happen to me before.  I always have girl problems.  It usually makes me lift harder since I keep my feelings all bottled up.  Get in the gym and destroy some shit for me bro.


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 15, 2004)

Yes, lifting has been pretty theraputic. My workout Saturday was one of the best i've ever had.


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 16, 2004)

continued from 3/15/03

700PM
1 Cup Pasta (weighing too little too soon)
2 Sm. Chicken Breasts
1 Cup Veggies


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 16, 2004)

March 16th, 2004

Time till State: 12 days
Hrs. of Sleep: 8
Weigh in: ?
Workout: Quads, Pecs, Calves
Diet: not real strict, upped carb intake to put on a couple more pounds for now
Details -

Workout:
Squat
2x6 (Warmup
3x5 (70%)
3x3 (85%)
Leg Extensions
4x6-10 (Increasing Weight)
Bench Press
3x5 (70%) (Pause
3x3 (80%)
Dumbell Flyes
3x6
Weighted Dips
3x10
Lying Calve Raises
3x25


----------



## P-funk (Mar 16, 2004)

workout looks good.

what is the split you are on?  I am assuming some sort of power trianing split placing emphasis on your three major lifts?


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> workout looks good.
> 
> what is the split you are on?  I am assuming some sort of power trianing split placing emphasis on your three major lifts?




Correct  I incorporate certain muscle groups into my major lift training.

Routine is as follows:

Monday - Deadlift, Lowerback
Tuesday - Bench, Squat, Pecs, Quads
Wendesday - Deadlift, Shoulders
Thursday - Bench, Squat, Tris, Hams
Friday - Cardio
Saturday - Lats, Biceps, Calves


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 17, 2004)

March 17th, 2004

Gunna be extremely strict on the diet today. I'm under a lot of stress right now so for once I don't have food on the top of my mind. Decided to skip workout today as I had a big project to do and needed to get to work - did some cardio though.

Time till State: 10 days
Hrs. of Sleep: 8
Weigh in: 
Workout: Cardio
Diet: super strict
Details -

Nutrition:
600AM
3/4 Cup Fiber One
800AM
1 Serving 100% Whey Protein
1 Serving Swole V2
8 oz. Milk
1100AM
Low Carb Sandwich
Small Salad
300PM
1 Can of Chicken
1 tbsp. Mustard
2 tbsp. Peanut Butter
500PM
1 Serving 100% Whey Protein
1 Serving Swole V2
700PM
2 Sm. Lean Pork Chops
1 1/2 Cups of Mixed Veggies


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 18, 2004)

March 17th, 2004

A regular day. Bought a tanning package yesterday and ill start today. Not just for the tan but to break a good sweat. Think i'll go immediatley after my workout. 

Time till State: 9 days
Hrs. of Sleep: 8 1/2
Weigh in: 
Workout: Deadlift, Lats
Diet: same
Details -

Nutrition:
700AM
3/4 Cup Fiber One
1 Serving 100% Whey Protein
8 oz. Milk
900AM
1 Peanut Butter Fold-Over
1100AM
Low Carb Sandwich
Small Salad
200PM
1 Serving Swole V2
500PM
2 tbsp. Peanut Butter
1 Serving 100% Whey Protein
8 oz. Milk

Workout:
Deadlift
2x8 (warmup)
3x5 (70%)
3x3 (85%)

Lat Pulls
3x10

Pull Ups
3xto failure

Behind-the-Neck Lat Pulls
3x6


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 20, 2004)

March 20th, 2004

Sorry I didn't update yesteday. Did Bench and Squat

Time till State: 7 days
Hrs. of Sleep: 10
Weigh in: 
Workout: Shoulders, Biceps, Calves
Diet: same
Details -

Nutrition:
1000AM
3/4 Cup Oats
1 Serving 100% Whey Protein
8 oz. Milk
1200AM
3 Egg Whites
1 Whole Egg
1 Serving Swole V2
300PM
Peanut Butter Fold Over
1 Serving 100% Whey Protein
500PM
1 Salad
2 tbsp. Low Fat dressing
700PM
1 Taco Salad
1 Serving Swole V2

Workout:
Machine Shoulder Press
4x6
Machine Shrugs
3x10
Upright Rows
3x6
Cable Curls
3x10-12
Concentration EZ Bar Curls
3x6
Alternate Dumbell Curls
3x6
Standing Calve Raises
5x25 (OUCH!)


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 22, 2004)

March 22nd, 2004

At this point in time i'm just tired. I'm tired physically and mentally. I don't want to choke down any more supplements or hold back from eating more than 75 grams of carbs. I don't want to do one more powerlifting workout or force myself to eat one more salad. Needless to say, I need a break. This is something i'm passionate about, but i've been doing it for such a long period of time without any real rest that I just need to get off a diet and a routine for a while. After state this weekend I will take a week off to get my body and spirts up to par. Then I will begin a new workout that will satisfy me, and not even get close to overtraining, and of course I will BULK (yea!).

Time till State: 5 days
Hrs. of Sleep: 9
Weigh in: 117
Workout: Bench, Pecs, Squat, Quads
Diet: same
Details -

Nutrition:
600AM
1/2 Cup Fiber One
3 Egg Whites (Scrambeled)
1 Diet Pepsi
800AM
1 Cup Coffee
1 Serving Swole V2
1000AM
Peanut Butter Fold Over
1100AM
1 Salad
2 tbsp. Low Fat dressing
1 Low Carb Sandwich
400PM
1 Serving 100% Whey Protein
1 tbsp. Peanut Butter
600PM
1 Serving Swole V2
700PM
1 Large Baked Catfish w/ topping
1 Head brocolli

Workout:
Squat
3x5 (70%)
3x3 (80%)
Bench
3x5 (70%)(Pause)
3x3 (80%)


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 22, 2004)

Know how you feel !  April 16 th is the last day of my current cycle and then I'm taking 2 weeks off .  I usually take a week every off every 12 weeks but didn't the last time and now I know I won't do that again. 

Good luck at State !


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 22, 2004)

Thanks man!  I don't plan on winning, but i'm going to do my best and hopefully place. I know how you feel though, this is starting to kill me. What kind of cycle are you on?


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Deeznuts *_
> Thanks man!  I don't plan on winning, but i'm going to do my best and hopefully place. I know how you feel though, this is starting to kill me. What kind of cycle are you on?



Nothing special, just a calorie deficit diet ( cutting ) . Cycle is probably  misleading, sounds like I'm using PH's or something. LOL

Just diet and exercise for me .  Only sup's are whey and vitamins, does coffee count ? LOL  Just stopped using creatine , thinking about trying one of the other similar products.


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gwcaton *_
> Nothing special, just a calorie deficit diet ( cutting ) . Cycle is probably  misleading, sounds like I'm using PH's or something. LOL
> 
> Just diet and exercise for me .  Only sup's are whey and vitamins, does coffee count ? LOL  Just stopped using creatine , thinking about trying one of the other similar products.



Yea you had me confused for a sec. lol I stopped using regular creatine a while back. Have noticed pretty good results from Swole V2.


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 23, 2004)

March 23rd, 2004

Started taking Stacker 3 w/ ephedra today to help get my weight down. Feeling pretty good so far. Good product.

Time till State: 4 days
Hrs. of Sleep: 6 1/2
Weigh in: 
Workout: Deadlift
Diet: same
Details -

Nutrition:
530AM
1/2 Cup Fiber One
3 Egg Whites (Scrambeled)
1 Cup Coffee
1 Stacker 3
730AM
1 Serving Swole V2
930AM
Peanut Butter Fold Over
1100AM
1 Salad
2 tbsp. Low Fat dressing
1 Low Carb Sandwich
430PM
1 100% Whey Protein Shake
1 Serving Swole V2
1 tsp. Pnt. Butter
700PM
2 Sm. Chicken Breasts
Spinach Salad

Workout
Deadlift (see previous deadlift workouts)


----------



## PreMier (Mar 23, 2004)

I just checked out your pics.  Your strong for a little man!  Keep up the good work


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I just checked out your pics.  Your strong for a little man!  Keep up the good work



Thanks bro


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 24, 2004)

March 24th, 2004

Had a bad day today. Just felt like crap.

Time till State: 3 days
Hrs. of Sleep: 7 1/2
Weigh in: 3-23-04: 115.8
Workout: Light Squat (get low!)/ Bench
Diet: same
Details -

Nutrition:
700AM
1/2 Cup Fiber One
3 Egg Whites (Scrambeled)
1 Cup Coffee
1 Stacker 3
900AM
Peanut Butter Fold Over
1100AM
1 Salad
2 tbsp. Low Fat dressing
1 Low Carb Sandwich
400PM
1 Serving Swole V2
1 Serving 100% Whey

Workout:
Squat
1x12
1x6
2x4
Bench
1x6
1x5
1x10


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 25, 2004)

Had taco salad for dinner last night. Weighing in today. I'm hopeing to make weight. My diet's been super strict and i've been popping Stacker 3 so i'm hoping there wont be a problem.

March 25th, 2004

Time till State: 2 days
Hrs. of Sleep: 8
Weigh in: 113
Workout: none. Sore from yesterday's bottom squats. Really feel it in my glutes and quads. Might do cardio today if needed after weigh in.
Diet: Eating a little less today to take in the minimal amount of food. Tommorow's really going to suck.
Details -

Nutrition:
700AM
1/2 Cup Fiber One
3 Egg Whites (Scrambeled)
1 Cup Coffee
1 Stacker 3
1 Serving Swole V2
1100AM
1 Salad
2 tbsp. Low Fat dressing
1 Low Carb Sandwich
400PM
1 Peanut Butter Fold Over
1 100% Whey Protein
1 tbsp. honey
1 Diet Pepsi
700PM
1 Lg. Salad


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 26, 2004)

*24 Hours Out - The Nerves Kick In*

I woke up this morning at 6 am and began the day with 1/2 cup of Fiber One. This will actually be the last serving of Fiber One i'll have to choke down this season. Have you ever tried eating this stuff dry? Just like rabbit food I swear. I topped this off with a protein shake and some water. And finally, a Stacker 3. This will be pretty much it for the day. I will have a grilled chicken soft toca somewhere between 11am-12pm. Weigh in is at 5. I will begin to spit at about 1. After weigh in i'll have a nice, HUGE pre meet meel at Outback Stakehouse. My plan is to way in at the lightest i've ever been today - 112 pds. This will allow me the top place in the event of a tie. 

Bus leaves at 8 AM for Houston - i'll be back late Saturday night! Will post results and information on my upcoming bulking cycle Sunday.

Thinking about starting a journal for that as well.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 26, 2004)

Good luck.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 26, 2004)

Outback Steakhouse sounds yummy!   You deserve that steak after all your hard efforts!  Hope you kicked some serious butt.


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Deeznuts *_
> Meet Results:
> 
> Due to several mistakes in bench and squat I had to come in on just dominate deadlift. I cleared 345, 365. I had to get 390 to get third. My coach and I decided to put it all on the line. I got it halfway up and blacked the hell out. Dropped me down to sixth. Went home with only a "state qualifer" plaque. Oh well, it's been a great season and i'm proud of myself to have made it this far. Day in and day out I never trained to be better - I trained to be the best. I did all I could and I am excited about beginning a bulk in preparation for next year's season! Thank you all for showing interest.



Also, for those who are interested I weighed in at my lightest ever: 112.6. This will probably be the end of this journal as I will now begin a bulk.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 23, 2004)

Wow, I just read this thread. Great job Deeznuts! Very impressive, and got me interested in powerlifting also


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 23, 2004)

Thanks a lot rock  If you have time be sure to check out my new bulking journal!


----------

